# IMPORTANT PLEASE READ (DUCKRUNNER)



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello

I HAVE AN IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT

(heh sorry for caps)

in iran i have to use VPN to access chickenforum. Today the VPN has stopped, and i had a slither of VPN left to write this.

i hope it will come back soon, but for now i may not be on here much because of this.

sorry
DR 

@Jetblack2004 
@chickenqueen 
@seminolewind


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh no!!!I was wondering where you were.I've got my fingers crossed you come back soon.Take care.Sometimes it's hard to remember things are different in other countries,things we take for granted here in the US.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Come back soon!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. Maybe there's a way around it?


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

Nooo! I'm sorry to hear this- I've missed you! 

I hope you'll be back soon.


----------

